# Platy 1 week overdue??



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi! My Platy was due to have her fry last monday (4weeks form last drop) but as of yet no signs and she is just getting bigger! The gravid spot is really dense black now-i could see eyes a few days ago but now its just black.
Is this normal? I'm worried something is wrong-could she be absorbing her fry???
Thanks in anticipation of your help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, that's normal. A sudden one degree drop in temperature can cause a week's delay no problem, for example. If you can see eyes, though, then the due date is any day now. If you want instant results, just move her into a birthing tank with a big pile of plants, and she'll drop the fry the same or the next day.


----------

